# Vintage Bianchi Frame



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 1, 2017)

Picked up today, customer wants the chrome cleaned up a bit and patina paint it celeste green.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

Velobase dates that headbadge to 20/30s
http://velobase.com/ListHeadBadges.aspx - page 6

though the drop-outs sure make it look newer - definitely 70s dropouts.  Maybe a "commemorative" model?  

no offense, but it's kind of a shame to re-paint that frame.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> Velobase dates that headbadge to 20/30s
> http://velobase.com/ListHeadBadges.aspx - page 6
> 
> though the drop-outs sure make it look newer - definitely 70s dropouts.  Maybe a "commemorative" model?
> ...




Maybe so, but that's what the customer wants.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Maybe so, but that's what the customer wants.



understood - hope you don't mind, but I posted your photos on CR hoping a member could identify the year - I'll report back if I get a hit.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> understood - hope you don't mind, but I posted your photos on CR hoping a member could identify the year - I'll report back if I get a hit.



Sure, no problem.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 2, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Sure, no problem.



From my friend Bob F,
_* Thats a 1960s Specialissima (or Competizone)
                         Bob*_


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 2, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> From my friend Bob F,
> _* Thats a 1960s Specialissima (or Competizone)
> Bob*_




Thanks for the info.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Thanks for the info.



A different Bob F chimed in with this beautiful photoset
https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/sets/72157606458897108/with/2718774502/ 
make sure you notice the Bianchi-stamped saddle.


----------



## juvela (Oct 15, 2017)

-----

Yes on 1960's dating.

If frame came without a headset this might present a parts search challenge.

If you wish to think of it as a Competition model then you can employ a Bianchi headset which would not make for a difficult or costly venture.

This is clearly shown in the eleventh photo of the gallery linked to by @bulldog35 above.

The Specialissima model came with a Campagnolo-Bianchi headset which is quite a rare and dear item.

Either way the headset takes 1/8" balls.  Are the bearing cups present in the ends of the head tube?

Here is a closeup view of a 1960 Specialissima head -



 

Did a spot of web searching for a Campag - Bianchi headset but was unsuccessful.

-----


----------



## Iverider (Oct 15, 2017)

Somewhere I have a headset or most of the parts of a headset that fit an integrated head cup type setup. The races insert into the frame cup. I wish I could remember what this type of headset is called. Anyway, I can dig it out and take some measurements if needed.







juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Yes on 1960's dating.
> 
> ...


----------

